# Ga16de vs. D15 Honda



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

Well Me and a buddy of mine are going to run our cars at the drag strip too stop the long argument which is faster...now the bet is Ga wins he has to go and buy a Ga for the auto club, he wins i have to invest money into a civic(Rather Use Public Transportation) But anyway he has the 3 door Hatchback D15 4 speed Manual...I have the 94 Sentra xe with the 4 speed automatic, I have all the faith in the world in my Ga but i really dont wanna have to drive around in a civic. Wat do you guyz think???


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Stock for Stock? Better start picking out Honda parts...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is his stick. details kid, we need more details.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2turtlesfightingoverlettuce.


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

you are in bad postion.

manal >>>>>>>> auto 
hb >>>>>>>> coupe
d15 >>>>>>>> ga16i

but its your choose and you need to hope that your car will beat him or maybe barely.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

CMA said:


> you are in bad postion.
> 
> manal >>>>>>>> auto
> hb >>>>>>>> coupe
> ...


correction its a ga16DE


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

chimmike said:


> 2turtlesfightingoverlettuce.


Funny quote of the day! I wish you luck, if it is that serious of a race? if it is are there any rules? If not, then strip the crap out of your car, remove everything you can! Best of luck...


----------



## CMA (Sep 7, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> correction its a ga16DE


?
xe mean ga16i right?

if not then what kind of the engine does se have?

OR maybe you did swap it?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ga16de---ex, gxe, se

sr20de---se-r, se-l


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I think the D15 produces only 98hp/the GA16DE 115. No
vtec either. With yours being auto, it'd be a close race.
And their's nothing wrong about driving a Civic. I don't
understand this "dark side" mentality .


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im thinking 18 minute passes. Make sure the person video taping has extended life batteries.


----------



## jay200ser (Sep 22, 2005)

change the final drive to like a 4.60, and then you'll win, or change it to whatever makes it top out at 100mph and then you will win f :thumbup: or sure


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

jay200ser said:


> change the final drive to like a 4.60, and then you'll win, or change it to whatever makes it top out at 100mph and then you will win f :thumbup: or sure


he could barely see 100mph wiht the power he's got anyways, lol.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chimmike said:


> he could barely see 100mph wiht the power he's got anyways, lol.


 he will be lucky if he tops 80 :thumbup: .... got to love our snail like cars.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> he will be lucky if he tops 80 :thumbup: .... got to love our snail like cars.


my 96 sentra had a ga16de it was pretty "peppy" I hit 100 many times but that wasnt in no 1/4 mile either 

the hondas have more power but less tourqe (sp) like it maters anyways your both not even pushing 100hp anyways 

just dont get lil bobby on his bmx bike involved youll both get smoked


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> im thinking 18 minute passes. Make sure the person video taping has extended life batteries.


hahaha

With the automatic, and him being in a hatch, Im not making any guarantees. But stock for stock GA16DE>D15.


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

LOL wow i read the comments and let me fill u in fully on both carz...(Ga16de)=is Almost Stock with a Heat Shielded Intake, New Exhaust unit from the downpipe Back,(Stock), Ractive Dual Tip Exhaust not put on by me previous owner, Complete Ac system Gone Compressor, Lines, Etc etc., Back Seat Removed, steel 13 inch rims in the front and 16 Aluminum's in the back, i do not have the 3 speed automatic it has a 96 motor and trans which is the 4 speed automatic, quarter mile time stock on the 96 was 16.9 with a heavier body so i dont kno if i would be any faster then a b14. Timing Advance 10 degrees and 92 octane gas is in use all the time, all the work on the car was done by myself except the exhaust unit but after every tweek i did i felt a small diffrence so maybe its just me.

(D15)= No Exhaust, NO Intake, 4 Speed Manual, Coilover 2inch drop(Ebay), no rear seat, timing advanced 5 degrees, Performance CLutch(dont kno the name) Chrome Rims, Cat Back Piping Redone(Stock)K&N Drop In Filter Tornado off a Si Civic Custom Fitted(LoL Bored Day At Home)

Both Cars Have Killed:
94 Mazda 626
92 Civic (hatch) Stock Automatic
95 Sunfire Cornering contest

Well i guess thas as much as i can come up with for now any questions just ask.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the b14 is slightly lighter, by like 30 lbs and the stock 1/4 with a great driver and a 5 speed manual is 16.9. With an auto its like 18


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Well for starters you won't stand a chance off the line cuz of auto vs manual. How do you launch your auto? As far as power your motor is more power but his car is lighter. Him having a performance clutch won't make much difference cuz he's pretty much stock and therefore a stock clutch would be enough so the clutch is not giving him an edge. Don't shift your auto when racing cuz with the stock cams you won't benefit from running to redline(actually will lose some acceleration by shifting it). Like previously stated, take what you can out of the car to lighten it. Make sure all tune up stuff is up to date. If you launch properly and give it hell the whole way through you should come out on top. Barely but should be able to win it. Also, clean out you throttle body and idle air control valve. It'll free up some power. Also make sure you have good gas. By good gas I mean exxon, mobil, shell, chevron..... Don't use turkey hill, sheets, or getty. You've gotta make sure everythings at tip top shape to assure a win. However with an auto you don't have to worry about over revving or mis shifting whereas he's got more things he can screw up as a driver. 

PS. Is your B13 a 2 door or 4 door? The 2 door is lighter than the B14's and the 4 door is heavier if I'm correct.

Mitch


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Actually... his Sentra can quite possibly kick that Civic's ass. D15 are the shit of all Honda... they suck major balls. 12-valve, SOHC, 1.5 litre. Nothing special at all. As a matter of fact, most D15 are carburetted, so he has an even better advantage. Of course, he does have an automatic transmission as well as a heavier vehicle. Just rev high, drop into drive, and do not look back. Chances are, he will miss a gear when shifting, and you will win. Or, he will hit redline and his rev limiter will kick in.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Actually... his Sentra can quite possibly kick that Civic's ass. D15 are the shit of all Honda... they suck major balls. 12-valve, SOHC, 1.5 litre. Nothing special at all. As a matter of fact, most D15 are carburetted, so he has an even better advantage. Of course, he does have an automatic transmission as well as a heavier vehicle. Just rev high, drop into drive, and do not look back. Chances are, he will miss a gear when shifting, and you will win. Or, he will hit redline and his rev limiter will kick in.


rev high and drop into drive? hell no. first off that is hard on the tranny and second off with the slow shifting of the auto it will cause him to lose more ground on the start. Best way to launch and auto is put it in drive and hold the brake hard while giving it gas to rev up. And then as soon as it's green let off the brake and you are immediately moving rather than the tranny having to shift first. 

Mitch


----------



## jay200ser (Sep 22, 2005)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> Actually... his Sentra can quite possibly kick that Civic's ass. D15 are the shit of all Honda... they suck major balls. 12-valve, SOHC, 1.5 litre. Nothing special at all. As a matter of fact, most D15 are carburetted, so he has an even better advantage. Of course, he does have an automatic transmission as well as a heavier vehicle. Just rev high, drop into drive, and do not look back. Chances are, he will miss a gear when shifting, and you will win. Or, he will hit redline and his rev limiter will kick in.




Excuse me? they might be the shit overall of honda but I think its a decent engine for there ENTRY level line, I had a 1993 honda civic dx hatch, it had the d15b7 (16valve) PGM-FI by the way.... I think the motor is like 108hp, and 100lbs of torque or around there, I had a custom intake and exhaust (not the kind that sounds like a weedeater) anyways the motor would rev up to 6800 all day long, the motor had 220,000 km, I beat the shit out of it almost everyday, had perfect compression along the board, and from a recent 1000km trip one way in 8 hours, my car exceeede 190km/h in parts, the engine had more in it, but the car did not it was getting jittery and a little sketchy, oh ya and it would get 45+mpg on the highway, so I don't think you should go hacking what you don't know....


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I have worked on several D15s, and they have all been SOHC 12-valves. But, of course, they were all '80s Hondas. As for revving in neutral and dropping to drive, I did it all the time with my automatics; never threw a tranny or anything. Also, I usually was able to get a better launch than most. You do not rev any higher than 2000 rpms, otherwise you get nasty tire spin and lose any advantage you would have. He still has a good chance of winning because Hondas are notorious for the clutch slipping and missing second gear... happens all the time. We have people bring them in constantly to get clutches redone because they shot theirs just trying to drag it. Many of these guys have been racing for a long time, and that is the biggest peeve they have on Honda.


----------



## infazorak (Jun 18, 2005)

Machine vs Machine, sounds like your Nissan is hopped up a bit more than the Civic. But I agree, your auto trans _may _hold you back a _little_. 

Off of the mechanical abilities, I happen to be a strong believer in the driver's technique factoring in to things a lot. So if you're better than the other guy, even in a soapbox racer, or lawn tractor, you'll win. :thumbup: 

All that being said, you could always take your door panels off to get you some more weight savings. Anything you can do to lighten up that little beast will help greatly. Hell race naked if you got the gutts. 

Good luck, and remember, Nissan drivers have class. Honda drivers are asses. 
*Zorak Out*


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I have worked on several D15s, and they have all been SOHC 12-valves. But, of course, they were all '80s Hondas. As for revving in neutral and dropping to drive, I did it all the time with my automatics; never threw a tranny or anything. Also, I usually was able to get a better launch than most. You do not rev any higher than 2000 rpms, otherwise you get nasty tire spin and lose any advantage you would have. He still has a good chance of winning because Hondas are notorious for the clutch slipping and missing second gear... happens all the time. We have people bring them in constantly to get clutches redone because they shot theirs just trying to drag it. Many of these guys have been racing for a long time, and that is the biggest peeve they have on Honda.


You forgot my other point of that you will lose some time cuz doing a neutral slam the tranny has to shift from neutral to drive. In an auto it's a difference. Just because you've never blown a tranny doesn't mean it don't hurt nothing. I use to do it in my sentra with the first tranny and after a while it would get sluggish in shifting. With the method I suggested and use myself you have no wear on the tranny and no time lost waiting for the tranny to shift. Also, did you read what he said the civic has? It has an upgraded clutch so considering the civic is near stock I doubt the clutch will even come close to slipping.

Mitch


----------



## TPIMarow6.6 (Sep 24, 2005)

what year is his HB, and do you mean it is a 5-speed. yesterday i raced my friends 97 D16 non v-tec 5-speed 4dr civic (intake+rear section) with my(stock) 4dr XE 5-speed. and i pulled 1 1/4 car lengths but he had one extra person. i think with us driving with no pass. it would be kinda close but id still be able to pull on him a little. car has 258k miles. good luck with the race.


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

well his Hb is a 89 and no its a 4 speed but must have had fun in that race buddy...lol down with the Honda's if there was anything less then shyt it would be a Honda.


----------



## Strange1 (Aug 18, 2005)

EX2Auto. said:


> well his Hb is a 89 and no its a 4 speed but must have had fun in that race buddy...lol down with the Honda's if there was anything less then shyt it would be a Honda.


I think u should try both methods of taking off and see which has better results.If putting it on neutral then drive is faster who cares about the wear.Winnig is winnig. :waving:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Strange1 said:


> I think u should try both methods of taking off and see which has better results.If putting it on neutral then drive is faster who cares about the wear.Winnig is winnig. :waving:


Dude I'm speaking from experience. I've tried both and have found revving it up in drive while holding the brake hard and letting off the brake as soon as it's green is faster. Less chance of wheel spin and immediate take of rather than waiting for the tranny to shift.

Mitch


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

Snail like cars???
mine has owned THREE mustang 5.0's (one was a stick shift others autos)
mine goes 105 mph in 3rd gear VERY willingly

92 Sentra E (NO OPTIONS BABY) 4 speed manual homemade intake, pacesetter header, custom barely bigger than stock (cant remember) cat back exhaust w/ flowmaster something or other loud ass muffler


----------

